# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μωρο περιστεράκι και βοηθεια!

## demis

Να τα μας και φέτος πάλι βρηκαμε νεοσσο που χρειαζεται βοήθεια, Στο κτημα που έχει ο πατέρας μου και έχει κάποια περιστέρια συμβαινει καμία φορά μερικά ζευγάρια να παρατανε τα μικρα τους μόλις αρχίζουν να βγάζουν φτερά και να πάνε να γεννήσουν  άλλα αυγα. Μερικοί αρσενικοι συνεχίζουν να ταίζουν και αυτα που έχουν φίγει απο τη φωλια αλλα μερικά μικρά κρίβωνται επειδη φοβουντε και δε τα βρίσκουν οι γονείς να τα ταισουν κι ετσι πεθαινουν είτε επειδή τα τσιμπανε τα αλλα είτε απο πείνα. Γι αυτό δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι αλλα επειδή τα λυπάμαι και έχω το χρόνο μπορώ να φροντίσω όσα προλαβαίνω. Σημερα-φετος λοιπον βρηκα ενα μικρο το οποιο ειναι αρκετα μικρόσομο αλλα έχει φτερα αρκετά 20+ ημερων είναι και είναι ζωιρο δεν ειναι νωχέλικο αλλα είναι αρκετα αδυνατο η γουσα του ηταν αδεια και έιναι κοκκαλο. έχω κρεμα για νεοσσους αλλα φετος εμαθα πως δεν ειναι και τοσο πολυ θρεπτικη για περιστερια και δε βρίσκω το θεμα που τα διαβασα. οποτε θελω οποιος ξερει να μου γραψει συνταγη ποτυ μπορω να του δινω. Για συμπληρωμα θα του δινω κρεμα πρωι βραδυ αλλα ενδιαμεσα να του δινω κάτι πιο σπιτικο. Στη διαθεση μου εκτος απο κρεμα εχω φυραμα και σπασμενο καλαμποκι. Αυτο αν το ανακατευω με κροκο αυγου βρασμενο και βάζω και λιγη σκονη κρεμας και λιγο ελεολαδο θα  ειναι θρεπικη τροφη? Επισεις ειχα διαβασει οτι πρεπει να του δινω και ομο κιμμα για πρωτεινες. Δε βρισκω το θεμα που τα ειχα διαβασει οποτε ας μου στειλει λεπτομεριες οποιος ξερει.

----------


## demis

Επειδη έχω μεγαλωσει αρκετα μικρα και επειδη μερικά μικρα δεν τα προλαβα σε υγειες σταδιο 2 μικρα δεν ειχα καταφερει να τα σώσω φενεται οτι ο μικρος αυτος παρολου που παιζει να ειναι το πιο αδυνατο που έχω συναντησει παρολα αυτα φενεται δυνατο και οτι θα τα καταφερει γιατι απο το πρωτο ταισμα που θα τους κανεις καταλαβαινεις συνηθως αν εχει προοπτικες να ζησει γιατι αν δεν εχει προοπτικες απο το ταισμα μετα αρχιζουν και ειναι νωχελικα λες και τα ταισες δηλητιριο ενω αν είναι δυνατο βλεπεις οτι απ το πρωτο κι ολας ταισμα να παιρνει ενεργεια. Παρολα αυτα  ανυσηχω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ η φυση εχει νομους και αυτοι ειναι της επιβιωσης του δυνατου ,για να εξελισσεται το ειδος ,σε συνεχως ισχυροτερη μορφη 

η ιδια η φυση εχει και τους ανθρωπους ,ακαρδους αλλα και γεματους καρδια και δεν θελουν καποιες φορες να υπακουσουν τη φυση και προσπαθουν με τη δυναμη της σκεψης που τους εδωσε Αυτος που αγαπαω ,να σωσουν και το αδυναμο 



*Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών**Τροφικό μίγμα

Το τροφικό μίγμα προσφέρεται σε πολλά είδη πουλιών και κυρίως στα εντομοφάγα.
Τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την μείξη είναι:
200 γρ. κιμάς φρέσκος.
2 καλά βρασμένα αυγά ψιλοτριμένα λίγο ψωμί ψίχα τριμμένο.
2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι.
5 ταμπλέτες Pet Τabs σκόνη
1 ταμπλέτα Pet Cal σκόνη.


τριψε αντι pet tabs σουπιοκοκκαλο ή 1 μονο ανθρωπινο χαπι ασβεστιου 500 mg 
βαλε πολυβιταμινη για 300γρ τροφη ,αντι pet cal 

δινε μικρες μπιλιτσες ποτε ποτε απο το μιγμα που θα το διατηρεις στην καταψυξη σε μικρες  μεριδουλες και θα το ξεπαγωνεις 2-3 ωρες πριν το δωσεις*

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!! Συμφωνω με αυτα που λες εγω πιστευω οτι με το θεο και τη φυση δεν μπορει να τα βαλει κανενας.  Απλα βαζω το χερακι μου (φυσικα μονο οταν ξερω οτι πρεπει να το βαλω) και αν θελει η φυση το μεγαλωνει.. Στην ουσια η φυση τα αφηνει να μεγαλωσουν εσυ απλα βοηθας. Αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου. Παντως αυτα που μεγαλωσα δε το μετάνιωσα γιατι εχουν γινει πλεον και γονεις με υγιεστατα μωρα. Και τα κοκατιλ μου που σταματησε να ταιζει τα μικρα του το εκανε γιατι ηταν μονο και κουραστηκε οχι επειδη ηταν αδυναμα. Τα περιστερια οταν ειανι στη φυση και ειναι και πολλα δεν μπορεις να τους βαλεις φρενο στην αναπαραγωγη. Μέσα στον καυσωνα γεννανε συνεχεια και συνεχεια, αυτα επειδη ειναι στη φυση και τρωνε χορτα και ενα σωρο δυναμοτικες τροφες δε παθαινουν τιποτα την πληρωνουν μερικα μικρα ομως.  Τώρα μια δυο μερες θα του δινω κρεμα ισως του ανακατευσω με λιγο αυγουλακι. Και μετα που θα δυναμωσει και θα ζηατει τροφη σαν τρελο θα του δωσω  το τροφικο μειγμα. αμα του δινω ας πουμε αλλες φορες κρεμα αλλες φορες τροφικο μειγμα. Η του ανακατευω κρεμα με λιγο κροκο αυγου θα εχουμε διαρροιες?  στοχος μου ειναι να του δινω ποικιλια οπως τα κανονικα μωρα ας πουμε οταν τρωνε κρεμες και πολτους.

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα αυτο χρειαζεται τωρα που ειναι πολυ μικρα .οσο μεγαλωνουν η αναγκη για ζωικη πρωτεινη μικραινει .τα περιστερια ειναι κυριως σποροφαγα .και με κρεμα μπορει να τα καταφερεις ,αλλα αυτο θα δωσει επιπλεον ωθηση  

ποια φυση ....  αυτος που την εφτιαξε καθορισε και τους σκληρους δικαιους νομους της εξελιξης και της επβιωσης ,ο ιδιος εφτιαξε και τον ενλογο ανθρωπο της αμαρτιας και της συμπονοιας .Καλα κανεις γιατι εισαι ανθρωπος .Ισως να εκανες λαθος αν ησουν γονιος του  ... ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεις !

----------


## demis

Ο μικρος /μικρη και σημερα τα πηγε πολυ καλα. Το βραδυ εκανε δυο τεραστιες μωρουδιστικες κουτσουλιες. Εφαγε 20 25 ml κρεμαμε ορεξη. Και τωρα βραζω αυγο και το μεσημέρι θα του φτιαξω μιγμα με αυγο, Φυραμα, λιγο καλαμποκι σπασμενο και λιγη σκονη κρεμας... Κιμμα δεν εχουμε..  το αστειο ειναι οτι τα 20 χρονια που ζω παντα εχουμε κιμά στο σπιτι και σημερα που το χρειαζομαι (εχω να φαω δυο χρονια κιμά γιατι με ειχε πειραξει )  τωρα λοιπον που τον χρειαζομαι δεν εχει.

----------


## jk21

δεν εγινε τιποτα .απο αυριο

----------


## demis

Tελικα η μητερα μου μου εφερε κιμα φρεσκο εφτιαξα το τροφικο μειγμα. Και του εδωσα τρια μπιλακια. του αρεσαν μπορω να πω.  εχει σκασει του εδωσα φυσικα οσο μου ζητουσε. Τα υπολοιπα μπιλακι τα εβαλα στην ακταψυξη και θα του δινω μερικα δυο τρια την ημερα για συμπληρωμα. Εν το μεταξυ του βαζω και στο μειγμα που του δινω ως κυριο γευμα και αυγο .Τωρα που ειναι μικρο χρειαζεται απο ο,τι μου ειπες οποτε. Εν το μεταξυ εφτιαξα λιγα και το μετανιωσα.... Μετα που θα παει για υπνο η μανα μου θα παω να φτιαξω κι αλλα.  ::

----------


## demis

Ορίστε φωτο του μικρουλακίου εχει τσακιρικο βλεμα παντως!!! Αν ηταν κοκατιλ η μεταλλαξη του θα ηταν τσιναμον περλ χαχαχαχα


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

να εχουμε αν δεν βαριεσαι ,και απο ενα βιντεακι ποτε ποτε ,με ταισμα ,για να βλεπουμε ποσο μεγαλωνει !

----------


## demis

Το μικρο τα παει πολυ καλα ολο τρωει και τρωει και με εχει μαθει. (Τα περιστερια ειναι σαν τους παπαγαλους μαθαινουν ευκολα) αλλα κουτσουλάνε σαν την και κοτα και δεν ειναι για μεσα στο σπιτι. Αυτο το λεω για να μη μπαινουν ιδεες σε κανεναν.

----------


## demis

Δειτε τι χαρα κάνει μολις με βλεπει.

----------


## pedrogall

Να σταματησεις να του δινεις κρεμες και κιμα . Τα περιστερια τρωνε σπορους [ σταρι , καλαμποκι , βικο , μπιζελι ,κ.λ.π] Αν δεν εχει αρχισει να τρωει μονο του ακομη , μουλιασε λιγο σταρι και σπαστο καλαμποκι και ταισε το . Να εχει και νερο κοντα για να πινει .

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω ξερω τι τρωνε και παλια που ειχε τυχει να μεγαλωσω ταιζα καλαμποκι σπασμενο με συταρι και κρεμα η κρεμα σγια σποροφαγα ειναι οποτε μη μου τη λετε οτι ειναι ακαταληλη για περιστερα. Κιμά δίνω αρεά και που επειδη μου ειπανε να το κάνω όπως ο Δημητρης απο εδω που ξερει πολυ καλα τι συνταγές δίνει και τα πάει μια χαρα το πουλάκι εδω και μια ευδομάδα που το έχω. Κί εμενα ο πατέρας μου ειναι 40 χρονια περιστερας και αυτο με τον κιμά δεν το ηξερε και του φάνηκε λάθος. όμως όταν είναι μικρά χρειάζονται ζωική τροφή ΄τωρα που έχει μεγαλώσει λίγο δεν του δίνω γιατί δεν τη χρειάζεται τόσο.

----------


## pedrogall

Ζωικη τροφη χρειαζονται τα εντομοφαγα πουλια [ κοτσιφες , κοκινολεμιδες , κλπ], και οχι τα σποροφαγα πουλια οπως ειναι τα περιστερια . Και εγω περιστερας ειμαι σαν τον πατερα σου, και εχω βγαλει παρα πολλα πιτσουνια. Τωρα αν εσυ θελεις να του δινεις κιμα , κανε οτι νομιζεις ......

----------


## RacingPigeon

απόλαυσα το βιντεάκι που ανέβασες ....

αυτός ο ήχος χαράς που βγάζουν τα πιτσουνάκια όταν βλέπουν τον/την τροφό τους πάντα με ενθουσίαζε,
μπράβο σου   :Happy0065:

----------


## tonis!

τα περιστερομορφα ειναι κατ' εξοχην σποροφαγα(χορτοφαγα ακομα και καρποφαγα παντως με τιποτα εντομογαφα ) πτηνα..κατ'εμέ το να του δινεις κιμα ειναι 100% λαθος.Αν δεν πειθεσαι τηλεφωνησε στην ΑΝΙΜΑ και ζητα συμβουλες.Δες εδωhttp://www.wild-anima.gr/el/%CE%B2%C...83%CF%83%CF%8C Για ζωική πρωτε'ι'νη δινε του ασπραδι και κροκο αυγου.Το πουλακι δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση...θα επρεπε να ειχε φτερα στο κεφαλι του και το φτερωμα του να ήταν πιο υγιες.Δεν ξερω αν για αυτα ευθύνεται η λανθασμενη διατροφη ή οι συνθηκες υγιεινης.

----------


## tonis!

δες ενα υγιες πτηνο στην αντιστοιχη ηλικια και συγκρινε

----------


## RacingPigeon

γεια σου Αντώνη,

από την εμπειρία μου τα περιστέρια σίγουρα τρώνε μικρά σαλιγκάρια (πηγή πρωτεΐνης και ασβεστίου).

Είχα μάλιστα μία περιστέρα πολύ μεγάλης ηλικίας που όταν μάζευα πολύ μικρά σαλιγκάρια ή όστρακα από τη θάλασσα έκανε σαν τρελή από χαρά για να τα φάει. Όταν δε τα έβγαζα από τον περιστερώνα όλα τα περιστέρια τσιμπολογούσαν χορταράκι και μικρά σαλιγκάρια από τον κήπο, αλλά πάντα εκείνη μανιωδώς. Βέβαια δεν είναι και κρέας-κρέας το σαλιγκάρι, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πηγή πρωτεΐνης. 
Όσο για το αν το πουλάκι έπρεπε να είχε φτερά στο κεφάλι έχεις δίκιο, θα έπρεπε. Όμως και πάλι από την εμπειρία μου, κάποιες φορές το δεύτερο αυγό εκκολάπτεται με καθυστέρηση ή τυχαίνει κάποιο μικρό να βγει αρκετά μικρόσωμο σε σύγκριση με το αδερφάκι του, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ταΐζεται καλά από τους γονείς, αφού το μεγαλόσωμο  πάντα καταφέρνει να αποσπά την προσοχή των γονιών και φυσικά την περισσότερη τροφή. Αποτέλεσμα το δεύτερο να μην αναπτύσσεται σωστά, και να βγαίνουν τα φτερά στο κεφαλάκι του με καθυστέρηση. 
Και για να τελειώσω, περίπτωση δεύτερη, κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει κάποιο μικρό να πέσει και επειδή είναι τρομαγμένο ή έχει φάει τσιμπιές από άλλα περιστέρια (αφού από την πείνα του πολλές φορές ζητάει να τραφεί από λάθους γονείς),να κρύβεται. Αποτέλεσμα και πάλι να μη το δουν καθόλου οι γονείς ή να το βλέπουν σπάνια με αποτέλεσμα και πάλι να μην ταΐζεται σωστά ή και καθόλου. Οπότε η ανάπτυξή του να μην είναι η δέουσα όπως και στα φτερά του. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση *ο φίλος μας ο Θεμιστοκλής κάνει μία σπουδαία δουλειά που λίγοι θα έκαναν* μιας και χρειάζεται να αφιερώσεις πολύ χρόνο και να έχεις μεγάλη υπομονή.

----------


## tonis!

Δηλαδη φιλε μου υποστηριζεις οτι το μικρο θα πρεπει να ταιζεται με κιμα;;! Στο αυτο το θεμα  βρισκεται η δικια μου ενσταση, η κακη κατασταση του πτερωματος δεν νομιζω να δικαιολογειται απο το οτι το πουλακι ισως να μην ταιζόταν καλα απο τους γονεις του (το οτι δεν εχει φτερα στο κεφαλι ισως, αλλα και παλι εχω αμφιβολιες)Τα σαλιγκαρια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τα καταναλωνουν ως πηγη ασβεστιου μιας και ειναι απαραιτητο στοιχειο για τον οργανισμο τους, αν ηθελαν πρωτεινη δεν θα περιοριζονταν στα σαλιγκαρια αλλα θα ετρωγαν και αλλα ασπονδιλα.Μακαρι το πουλακι να ειναι υγιες και να βγαλει γρηγορα φτερα στο κεφαλι του αλλα και παλι υποστηριζω οτι η προσληψη μη επαρκων ποσοτητων τροφης θα ειχε ως αποτελσμα την αργη σωματικη αναπτυξη και οχι την καθυστερημενη πτεροφυια.

----------


## demis

To πουλακι πλεον το εχω δωσει και το τ έχουν σε κτημα του δινουν την τροφη που πρεπει εχει σεχδον απογαλακτιστει και ειναι τελεια.  οπως σας ειπα μια φορα το ταισα κιμα οποτε σταματηστε να κραζετε γι αυτο το θεμα ελεος πια και το οτι δεν ειχε φτερα ετσι ηταν και πριν το παρω και καταρχας αμα ηταν με πληρες φτερωμα και υγιεστατο για ποιο λογο να το παρω απο εκει που ηταν? Εγω το πηρα γιατι ηταν σκελετωμενο και ακεφο.  και τα προηγουμενα πουλακια που ειχε τυχει να μεγαλωσω ετσι ηταν και τα πηγαν μια χαρα και ζουνε εδω και χρονια (δεν τα ταιζα κιμα εκεινα για να μην μπει στο μυαλο σας κατι τετειο) Φωτογραφιες κτλ δεν μπορω να σας βαζω γιατι το κτημα το έχει Ξαδερφος σε χωριο  οταν παω με το καλο να τον επισκεφτω σιγουρα θα βγαλω αρκετες. Παρακαλω λοιπον να μη το συνεχισετε αλλο το θεμα με τον κιμα κτλ γιατι εχω πολλα στο κεφαλι μου.

----------


## RacingPigeon

δεν υποστηρίζω αυτό αλλά σίγουρα τα αγριοπερίστερα (τρυγόνες, δεκοχτούρες, φάσες κτλ)θα τρώνε κάτι περισσότερο από σαλιγκαράκια  αρκεί να μπορούν να το καταπιούν όπως έντομα και αράχνες. 

Από αυτή την άποψη το να δώσεις λίγο κιμά σε ένα ταλαιπωρημένο πιτσούνι  ώστε να πάρει τα πάνω του, αν και δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ, δε το βρίσκω και τόσο λάθος. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα αγριοπερίστερα έχουν πιο πλούσιο διαιτολόγιο μιας και δεν μπορούν να βρουν την πρωτεΐνη που χρειάζονται μέσω σπόρων όπως τα οικόσιτα περιστέρια. Κάπου, κάπως, κάποτε πρέπει να είχα διαβάσει και κάποιο αντίστοιχο άρθρο αλλά λυπάμαι δε θυμάμαι που.

----------


## RacingPigeon

απλά ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις, δεν χρειάζεται να εκνευρίζεσαι τόσο!

----------


## jk21

σε μικρη ηλικια το πουλακι εχει αναγκη αυξημενης πρωτεινης .δεν ειπα να δοθει και μετα τον απογαλακτισμο 

το αυγο ειναι πληρη πρωτεινη και διαφερει ως προς το κρεας ,μονο στο σιδηρο και αυτο σε συγκεκριμενα μερη κρεατος που τον εχουν αυξημενο .η προσωρινη παροχη δεν δημιουργει υπερδοσολογια σιδηρου και τοξικωση .ετσι και αλλιως ο κιμας προταθηκε σαν  ενα μερος μονο της διατροφης 

η κρεμα που προτεινει η ανιμα ,ειναι συγκεκριμενη και εχει υψηλη πρωτεινη .Αν ειχε αυτη ο Ντεμης ισως να αρκουσε .Αλλες εχουν πολυ λιγοτερη .το εψαχνα προσφατα ...
αλλα και αυτη δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει τις πρωτες μερες το λεγομενο crop milk που δινουν οι γονεις .Αυγο στο φουλ ,ισως ...  ο κιμας και το λαδι ,εχουν τα λιπαρα που χρειαζονται και τις βιταμινες Α και d3 που κρυβονται φυσικα πισω απο αυξημενη αναγκη σε λιπαρα ,αφου ειναι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες .Το πουλακι ηταν μεγαλουτσικο αλλα οχι ανεπτυγμενο και επρεπε να ενισχυθει .Ασβεστιο τα περιστερια εχουν ενα σωρο τροπους να δωσουν (ειτε τσιμπωντας ασβεστολιθικα πετρωματα στη φυση ειτε ειδικο γκριτ στην εκτροφη ) και δεν ψαχνουν τα σαλιγκαρια για αυτο ...

http://wildliferehabber.com/rehab-da...dove-crop-milk

Comparison at 75% moisture:
crop milk (11% protein 10% fat)
44% protein
40% fat

large raw egg
51.6% protein
40% fat

Exact
24.4% protein
8.9% fat


ο παρακατω συνδεσμος εχει ενδιαφεροντα λινκ για το ταισμα στο στομα νεοσσου αλλα προτεινει επισης για εκτακτες καταστασεις σαν αυτη που συζηταμε και ...σκυλοτροφη .ο κιμας ειναι χειροτερος; 



http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/feeding_the_pigeon.php

Baby pigeons can be fed on Kaytee Exact Baby Formula, Egg Food, Natural Flavoured Complan (available in the UK) , or Chick Crumbs that have been soaked in hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, blended and passed through a sieve.  *In an emergency they can be fed dog food* or puppy biscuits that have been soaked until they are fluffy.

You can feed an older 'baby' pigeon gently opening its beak and inserting* the dog food* or soaked biscuits.

----------


## demis

Δεν εκνευριστηκα Δεν με ενοχλει που αλλαζετε αποψεις απλα απο την αρχη ειπα οτι το ταισα μονο για μια δυο φορες και μερικοι συνεχιζεται και λετε μη του δινεις κιμα δεν ειναι σωστο και αλλοι κανε ο,τι νομιζεις σαν να μου λενε αμα πεθανει μετα μην αναρωτιεσαι γιατι. Και μου έχουν σταλει και προσωπικα μυνηματα να μη το κάνω. Ενω ειπα οτι δεν το ταιζω πλεον υποθηκε κι ολας οτι μπορει να του πεσανε φτερα επειδη του δινω κιμα ενω οπως ειπα και πριν του εδωσα μια μερα μετα δεν του εδωσα γιατι απλά δεν ειχα το χρονο να του τα ξεπαγωνω και ηρθαν και βροχη οι συμβουλες οτι δεν κανει να του δινω. Και πιο πανω ο Φιλος μου ειπε παρε τηλεφωνο την ΑΝΙΜΑ και θα δεις πως κανεις λαθος που τους δινεις κιμά Ενω ποσα αλλα ατομα μου ειπαν πως η Ανιμα τους ειχε πει πως χρειαζεται κιμα ή τροφη αναπτυξης για γατες. Αυτος λοιπον ειναι ο λογος που εκνευριστηκα τοσο. Πειτε οσο θελετε τις αποψεις σας αλλα μην αναφερεται αλλο εμενα γιατι εκλισε για μενα το θεμα και δεν θελω να διαφωνω αλλο.

----------

